

Ask HN: What is a good title for a science super-textbook?  - ivan_ah

I am going to market with a new textbook on math and physics,
which covers precalculus, vectors, mechanics, calculus and linear algebra.
The topics of each course are presented in short, self-contained articles 
and presented in a logical order according to the prerequisite structure.
Anyone[1] can pick up this book and learn university level math phys in a month.<p>Will you help me find a title that doesn't suck?<p>http://piratepad.net/r36cDDQ4m7<p>____________<p>[1] Previously on HN. Math is //not// hard! : http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3240744
======
washedup
How about "Applications of Mathematical Physics" or "The Mathematical
Foundations of Physics"

~~~
ivan_ah
I like the word applications. I will try to work that in somehow.

